# Accucraft live steam Cab Forward for sale



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

See classifieds.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

I do not see it in the classified section on either page. 
Alex


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it, live steam. Wish I had extra $$


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, that engine looks familiar. . .


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

The layout looks familiar, too! It's gorgeous, Richard. If it were more like $5K, I might bite ... (Of course, if a Ferrari Daytona was $5K, I'd buy one of those as well!)


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I could find you a Cab Forward for 5K if you could find me a Ferrari Daytona for 5K.  Come to think of it I could find you a Cab Forward for free if you could find me a Ferrari Daytona for 5K. Of course the Cab Forward is an Accucraft and the Ferrari Daytona would have to be real and in as good a shape as the Cab Forward.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Would you mind if they were the same scale?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have a big enough yard for that size of Cab Forward?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Dan,
I am bringing round a 1/24 Ferrari Daytona to exchange for a 1/32 Cab Forward.
Hey, does that mean you get the better deal?
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------

